# latest todd pics for you



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

todd is 4 and a half month old now 

we went to a local dog show at the weekend and we won 1st place in best 6 legs i painted his toe nails the smae as mine and i wore a black and white dress 

we even had our pic in the local paper i also had my nans dog with me a black and white lurcher we must of looked like a funny trio 

we had a great day tho


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Sounds like a fun day and how creative! Todd is so handsome. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Oh how cool!! Todd is a cutie pie!!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

He looks all grown up! What a difference. His markings are just beautiful. He's got such a laid back happy expression. 

I like his top knot!


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

He has such beautiful markings... I'm not big on party poodles, but he is really very nice looking.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

He is soooooooo handsome!


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

He is just adorable, I love his markings lol and he is finally growing into them like pants! LMAO!


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Todd is handsome. Is he a Mini? I love parti poodles. I have a parti standard. His marking are nice. Where did you get him from?


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

he is just beautiful! love his markings!


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

thank you all


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

poodlelover said:


> Todd is handsome. Is he a Mini? I love parti poodles. I have a parti standard. His marking are nice. Where did you get him from?




yeah he is a mini, im in the uk and his parents are from germany he was bred in the uk tho


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

wow he's growing up, what a handsome little man he's becoming. Love his markins lol, I know I'm not alone.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

He is stunning, but where are the pics of his nails?


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

there you go harley


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_He is such a beautiful little guy. I just love looking at pics of todd. great toe nail painting!! LOL
_


----------



## Mama B (Jul 8, 2009)

He's adorable and very handsome. This is probably a very dumb statement, but...I didn't know poodles came in "party" colors. :curl-lip:


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

yep mama they come in parti colours all solid colour with white 
also can get phantom poodles they have markings like a rottwiler 
you can get loads of unusual markings if you look around just have to make sure the breeders are not just getting good colours but good conformation as well


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

newpoodlemum said:


> yep mama they come in parti colours all solid colour with white
> also can get phantom poodles they have markings like a rottwiler
> you can get loads of unusual markings if you look around just have to make sure the breeders are not just getting good colours but good conformation as well


Don't forget about the brindle and sable girl! LOL!!! There are LOTS of colors MamaB! O Ya, and the still determend to be legit merle......


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

is it true they put a diffrent breed in to get merles i have never seen a nice pic of a good conformation merle


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

I did not even know they were recognized! Or are you just talking structure lol...sorry.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

i dont think they are yeah good body stucture ive never seen a merle that is good


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Here is a good example of a bad breeder IMO....

http://www.terragethen.com/index.html

The majority of these dogs should have been altered and adopted to pet homes, NOT bred.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

some new pics


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

What a beautiful little boy! Sounds like you all had a great time! That is the greatest thing, having fun with your dogs!


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

LOL!!! He looks like he has a puppy on his bum in the second pic in the mirror! Great!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

LOL..LOL.. P4P, you're right!! It certainly does look like he is sportiing a poodle silhouette on his butt...too funny!


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow He is beautiful!!!! I just got my first mini, and I hope she grows up to look as nice as Todd


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

thanks for all of your nice replys this is why i like this forum


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

He's just adorable :smile: Looks like you're both having fun, too.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

OMGosh - he is growing up so fast! What is his birthday? He and Vin are just about the same age. I just love his coat - gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Holy cow, Todd turned into a purple merle! LOL!

Seriously, he is just beautiful! (Thanks for the pic of the nails, I got a kick out of it.)


----------



## vickylou (Jul 26, 2009)

very very cute


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_He is just a beauty! You must be so proud of that boy!
_


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

his birthday is 23rd of feb. ill get some new pics soon 
and no prob harley its all good


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

He is a beautiful pup.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Todd is a beautiful parti boy, probably one of the nicest looking minis I've seen. Have any updated photos?!


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=72412&id=515671844&l=f1d2be3605

a whole album of todd pics 139 of them i think some you would of seen before


----------

